# Still Hunting Standing Corn



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Any of you guys ever try to bow hunt standing corn ? Did you have any sucess and how did you go about doing it ? Thanks............Rich


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I tried to hunt standing corn but with all the ears it heard me comming! lol ha ha ha 

Bill


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Bill , with that picture it looks like your all ears.........LOL.......LOL.........HAHAHAHAHA............J/K...............Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pick a windy or rainy day and go SLOWLY from row to row, peeking your head in first. It can be a lot of fun.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It takes plenty of patience and confidence that they are there. If not you can waste your time. But I have moved in pretty close a few times doing this. I have never taken one with this method but have had shot opportunities for does that I passed on.


Another approach is to set up a ground blind in the corn. I have done this a few times in an area of mine that has a waterway or strip of grass/bramble that runs down through the middle of the field. I have set up just inside the corn in this area because it gives you an increased view down through the clearing. Many deer like to travel within the confines of the corn all throughout the daylight hours.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I was thinking of doing that Brian just afraid to come back and the corn picked......LOL.............I wouldn't leave it there..............Just Goofin.........Rich


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Bill GFish.....LOL! you had me rolling on the floor with your reply! He He HE!

Gene


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend of mine and I used to still hunt standing corn alot together. We would pick a windy day and hunt during the mid day hours. We would get at least 100 yds or more apart and start one of us 5-10 min ahead of the other.

We saw a lot of deer and had numerous opportunites to take smaller bucks and does, just never did have a shot at what we were looking for. It can make for some really exciting hunting with some extremely close encounters with deer, it was a lot of fun.

Kim


----------

